# Règles dans Mail ne fonctionne pas toujours



## Vampyre (29 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai créé quelques règles dans Mail pour m'aider dans la gestion de mes emails. J'ai fait quelques règles qui fonctionnent très bien, et toujours... Seulement, une seule règle, elle, fonctionne très bien... lorsque je la crée... Par la suite, elle ne fonctionne jamais.

Je voudrais savoir pourquoi cette règle ne s'applique jamais, et comment puis-je faire pour la faire fonctionner ?

La règle en question est relativement simple : 

Si l'une des conditions suivantes est remplie : 
Date de réception est supérieur à 30 jours
Effectuer les opérations suivantes  : supprimer le message.

En gros, lorsqu'un message se trouve dans ma boite depuis plus d'un mois, Mail devrait effacer ce message.
Lorsque j'applique une modification, que je l'annule, et que je sauve la règle, ces conditions s'appliquent, et mes mails de plus de 30 jours sont bien effacés. Mais elle ne se déclenche à aucun autre moment.

Savez-vous pourquoi cette règle ne fonctionne pas ? (même lorsque j'éteins Mail et que je le réouvre) ? Et savez-vous comment faire pour réaliser ce genre de nettoyage ? Merci pour vos réponses 

Vampyre

----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Il est ici question de paramétrage de Mail, logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h48 ----------




Vampyre a dit:


> Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :
> Il est ici question de paramétrage de Mail, logiciel de messagerie. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!



Mille excuses au modérateur... J'ai lu effectivement le message de Pascal77, la logique était que Mail était une application. Mille excuses pour cette erreur


----------



## Fìx (29 Janvier 2011)

Salut,

Je pense que la bonne règle serait celle ci :





Comment est la tienne?


----------



## Vampyre (29 Janvier 2011)

Voici la mienne : 





La seule différence que je vois est dans l'ordre conditionnel : toutes les chez toi, alors que l'une des seulement chez moi... Je vais modifier cela chez moi et voir si cela fonctionne...

Merci en tous cas de ta réponse


----------



## Fìx (29 Janvier 2011)

Et j'ai aussi mis l'option :

"Tous les messages"

Mais je ne sais pas si elle est indispensable...



________

J'précise que je n'utilise pas cette règle. J'l'ai juste créée pour te montrer telle que je la ferai, mais je ne peux pas t'assurer qu'elle fonctionne... :rateau:


----------



## Vampyre (29 Janvier 2011)

Je vais essayer cela, car même en modifiant l'une des vers toutes, je n'arrive pas à tous les éliminer... J'ai toujours des reliquats de mails datant de début novembre, alors qu'ils ne devraient plus s'y trouver. Je vais rajouter cette condition, sait on jamais...

Tous mes messages ont été correctement modifiés avec cette modification... Reste à voir avec le temps si cela fonctionne  Grand merci pour ton aide


----------

